# The round for BearCarver - Now with the Grand Finale!



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

So in one of Al's threads Bear asked for an eye-round or bottom round  roast to be Sous Vide cooked. I didn't like the eye rounds and too round was on sale so I picked a nice 2.78 pound roast. 

Seasoned with SPOG and Henderson's Relish. Vac bagged and into the Anova cooler set at 133. Going to go 48 hours. 

More in a couple days. 
























































Quadruple seal!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 6, 2017)

I'll watch


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2017)

Me too


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm in!!

Was hoping for an Eye Round, because of how tough & cheap they normally are.

And if it would get real Tender, an Eye Round could be sliced into nice Steaks, replacing some of my Bi-monthly Prime Ribs.







Is 48 hours necessary?

Thanks Case,

Bear


----------



## b-one (Mar 6, 2017)

Hope that over priced hunk of beef turns out for you and Bear! :popcorn:


----------



## marctrees (Mar 6, 2017)

OK, I don't want to fall into the "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" idea.

I guess to each his own, but I do not want any beef cut w/o like 15% + like minimum visible Fat.

Like even for free.

Hopefully within as "marbling", and some on edge.

Am I the only one???  

I really don't want to rain on the party, but as a total Beef lover, don't understand the attraction to that cut.          

But, my Bride is also like I explain, somehow my preference, even more.

Maybe my brain Pathos, I dunno.

Really don't mean to be an a hole, just asking if everyone likes it that lean but me.

 Marc


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> OK, I don't want to fall into the "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're really not going to like the next thread I'm going to post! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah the super market eye round roasts were horrible and the restaurant supply was out... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wild west (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm interested in this one.ds2003 have you noticed some discoloration  of the water on the long sv cooks.


----------



## marctrees (Mar 6, 2017)

Have NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  idea how this cut can compare to "prime Rib", especially if truly "Prime".

OK, I shut up now.        Marc


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in!!
> ...




Top round is a tough cut and you wanted melt in your mouth. I'm not sure if 48 hours is the sweet spot but we are going to find out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

wild west said:


> I'm interested in this one.ds2003 have you noticed some discoloration  of the water on the long sv cooks.



No I have not. This will be the longest cook I have tried. Longest prior was 30 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2017)

Nothing on a side of beef compares to Rib Roast in flavor from the perfect balance of fat and lean...But buy a side or take advantage of sales and you are going to get other cuts of beef or do without until rib is on sale again. I feed a family of 6 adults that can put away 6 pounds of beef at one sitting and ask if I sliced it all. So, as much as we love rib roast or rib eye steak, 2" thick. Some eye round and top round hits the table a bit more often here. I used to live near the same chain of grocery as Bear and my friend would give me a heads up when rib was on sale. Unfortunately those days are gone, so I get to live vicariously through Bearcarver's rib smokes. 
I have yet to get a SV circulator but am following this thread with great interest. Case does some cool stuff...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

b-one said:


> Hope that over priced hunk of beef turns out for you and Bear! :popcorn:




Over priced? That's cheap in my neck of the woods! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marctrees (Mar 6, 2017)

ChefJJ - Ya, all true.

I only buy the Rib steaks/roast ( cut in house)  when on sale at $6, or  often 5.

Every month or two, freezer time.

They do that here pretty often, sometimes marbled, sometimes .............................. not so much.

Funny stuff, Chuck roast of any kind is locked for 2 yr now at $6.09, never on sale, not here rural anyway.

Marc


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> ChefJJ - Ya, all true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chuck is $8.99 on sale here. Better to buy seven bone roast, which is just as good and $2-$3 per pound less. 

At the restaurant supply everything beef is around $3-$4 per pound, but you have to be able to store it. I need to clear some space. I do have a bunch of jerky meat and a whole turkey that needs to move out. Then there's the mini pot pies I make in fall and eat for lunches throughout the winter and spring. Have about 1.5 square feet of those to finish. 

I picked up a nice Angus brisket today for $2.64/lb at the restaurant supply. Regular choice was $2.60 so I splurged! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

Here's a photo update. I've been told Sous Vide cooking like watching a giraffe give birth...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2017)

Good start Case!

I read that 72 hours was the ideal time for a round.

Looking forward to seeing how yours turns out.

Al


----------



## xray (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Top round is a tough cut and you wanted melt in your mouth. I'm not sure if 48 hours is the sweet spot but we are going to find out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure I've seen a guy called "BigMikey" turn Eye Round into Fork Tender Steaks.

That's why I wanted you to confirm that in an experimental thread on Eye Round with SV.

Eye Round is the cheapest Whole Beef I can find around here.

Top round isn't really helping me.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 7, 2017)

First of all... I envy your vacuum sealing skills! Maybe its just the sealer, but getting an airless seal without sucking up the Hendersons and juices is noteworthy.

When I did a SV round roast like that, I went for 36 hours. I would say it was tender alright, but not in the way I was expecting. It was a grainy texture kind of feel in the mouth. Kind of like if you overcooked a pot roast in a crock pot. I told myself if I was going to do a cut like that again I would try to either cure it first, or inject it with creole butter or something fatty to add back to it.

You must have missed it... They had Angus Choice Ribeye at 6.49 /lb at C&C on their weekly special just last week. I stocked up...


----------



## dls1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Interesting experiment, DS. Once you get it dialed in you'll see one of the true benefits of sous vide is the ability to transform lesser service or utility cuts such as round into something far superior than you would normally expect. The final results may not mirror a well aged prime grade tenderloin, but they won't be far off.

One thing I question is why did you select a target cook time of 48 hours, which seems excessive to me. I've cooked a fair number of top rounds sous vide, and when I do it such as you are with the whole muscle, I've found that 24-30 hours works fine, depending upon the size of the roast. Due to intervening circumstances, I once cooked a top round roast for about 38 hours and ended up with a roast that was a bit dried out and a texture that crumbled somewhat when I sliced it. While it's true that you can't "overcook" an item using sous vide as long as your temperature setting is set as you want it, and the circulator is functioning properly, extended cooking times will eventually lead to degraded texture and excessive moisture loss. What may be perfect for a chuck roast with its abundance of fat and collagen may be failure for a round roast, which has very little. All of that said, YMMV.

Also, the only time I cook the whole roast anymore is when I want a finished product that can be chilled and sliced thinly for sandwiches. If steaks are my objective, I first sear the whole roast then slice it into steaks of whatever thickness I desire. The steaks are then seasoned and cooked in individual bags. When finished, the sliced steaks are then seared before serving. Doing this reduces the overall cook time significantly. It also gives you, when initially cooking this in this manner, the opportunity to periodically check along the way by momentarily removing a steak and sampling a small slice until you hit your preferred sweet spot in as far as tenderness and texture. Doing this once will give you a guide for all future cooks.

Good luck.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ds1 I picked that time because of several threads I read. I certainly can stop it and I think I will at 24 which is fast approaching just to see. 

I choose the roast over steaks as I wanted this for sandwich making and French dips. I find roasts easier than steaks to slice thin.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> First of all... I envy your vacuum sealing skills! Maybe its just the sealer, but getting an airless seal without sucking up the Hendersons and juices is noteworthy.
> 
> When I did a SV round roast like that, I went for 36 hours. I would say it was tender alright, but not in the way I was expecting. It was a grainy texture kind of feel in the mouth. Kind of like if you overcooked a pot roast in a crock pot. I told myself if I was going to do a cut like that again I would try to either cure it first, or inject it with creole butter or something fatty to add back to it.
> 
> You must have missed it... They had Angus Choice Ribeye at 6.49 /lb at C&C on their weekly special just last week. I stocked up...



Saw the Angus ribeye. No freezer space right now. Need to clear out some over stock. 

I use the vac master pro 380. It does a great job. Using a larger bag helps too. This bag was about twice the size needed. Probably two tablespoons of Henderson's. 

I looked at my Henderson's bottles that I haven't opened no safety seals. May be that it not required in Europe. I don't know. I'm still using mine! Haven't died yet.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2017)

Update..













IMG_5158.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






I'm
Going to pull it at 5pm. That will be about 26 hours.


----------



## dls1 (Mar 7, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ds1 I picked that time because of several threads I read. I certainly can stop it and I think I will at 24 which is fast approaching just to see.
> 
> I choose the roast over steaks as I wanted this for sandwich making and French dips. I find roasts easier than steaks to slice thin.


Pulling it to check is always a good idea, especially if you're in virgin territory. If it needs to cook more, then continue on. You can always go forward, but you can't go back.

I do the same with the roasts. Trying to slice steaks for sandwiches and French dips is kind of pointless.

Be wary of what you find on the internet about cooking sous vide. Like all forums and threads, there are a lot of self proclaimed experts on the subject who haven't a clue of what they're talking about. A sous vide immersion circulator isn't going to make a bad cook a good one. At best, it might make their lack of knowledge and skill of technique a little less noticeable.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen a guy called "BigMikey" turn Eye Round into Fork Tender Steaks.
> 
> That's why I wanted you to confirm that in an experimental thread on Eye Round with SV.
> 
> ...


Funny here eye round is more expensive than top or bottom round. Sorry this wont be of help, it was tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2017)

Decided to pull the roast after 26 hours and see how it turned out. I thought that the texture was good, but probably could have gone another 4 hours. I pulled it from the SV and let it rest out of the bag for 30 minutes prior to slicing it. As the pieces cooled (which they did rapidly. More so than with other cook methods) the meat toughened up some. I sliced the meat 1/4" thick for French dip. I saved the juices from the bag for Au Jus. 1 cup total came out of the bag. I added that to 2 more cups of water and a pre packaged Au Jus mix. The wife wasn't having meat for dinner but snatched a couple small slices. She said it was better than the SV chicken and had good texture.













33282926026_38e67dafb7_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 8, 2017


















33195791441_cda12d9be9_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 8, 2017






Right out of the bag there wasn't enough flavor for this to be Au Jus. So I mixed it with a pre mix Au Jus seasoning and two cups of water. The packet requires three cups liquid. Tasted great.













33195783931_7b30eb7bac_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 8, 2017






Notice that there is no blood running out.













33195782831_35644d23f3_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 8, 2017


















33168365742_489c0cc42b_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 8, 2017


















32480890294_32e64b9d32_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 8, 2017


















33195783941_7f17713569_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 8, 2017


















33282918806_bb1dc4536f_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 8, 2017


















33168365922_d3a1a8ddab_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 8, 2017






Tomatoes, Beaver brand Wasabi Horseradish, Muenster Cheese. Quick broil, so good!

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks mighty good Case, thanks for sharing.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Funny here eye round is more expensive than top or bottom round. Sorry this wont be of help, it was tasty!


Not at all, Case!!

This was very helpful, and that Top Round & Sammy look Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll still wait until I see an Eye Round done the way I'm hoping, before I buy one, but that has nothing to do with the Beautiful Job you did on this one!! I Appreciate it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank You Case!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## link (Mar 8, 2017)

That looks fantastic. Each of these post I read about SV is getting me closer to buying one.

Link


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2017)

It looks fantastic Case!

How do you think it would have been if you sliced it thin on a slicer?

Was it nice & tender sliced that thick?

Point!

Al


----------



## bena (Mar 8, 2017)

That plating... I lost concentration..mind wandered off on how good that looks... Came back to my senses and then noticed I had a little drool on my shirt!

Looks great!


----------



## dls1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like it came out very, Case. Why do you think the roast might have benefited from another 4 hours in the water bath?

When I slice a roast like that, I do it as thinly as possible. How did you like the texture at the thickness you sliced yours.

You've inspired me to pick up a top round to cook sous vide for "Chicago Style" Italian beef sandwiches. Though it's been a while, I've made the beef for them many times, but never using the sous vide method.

Nice job.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looks mighty good Case, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Tom



Thank you Tom! I'll be having another sandwee tonight. My wife being back on a mostly veggie diet leaves me with more meat to eat these days!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Not at all, Case!!
> This was very helpful, and that Top Round & Sammy look Awesome!!:drool :drool ---:points:
> 
> I'll still wait until I see an Eye Round done the way I'm hoping, before I buy one, but that has nothing to do with the Beautiful Job you did on this one!! I Appreciate it !!Thumbs Up
> ...



Thanks Bear. Next eye round I see that looks good I'll give it a shot. Since the wife approved of the topmround flavor and texture roasts may be on her approved list of things to cook.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2017)

link said:


> That looks fantastic. Each of these post I read about SV is getting me closer to buying one.
> 
> Link



Thanks Link!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It looks fantastic Case!
> 
> How do you think it would have been if you sliced it thin on a slicer?
> 
> ...



Thanks Al!

If it had been thinner it probably would have been a bit more tender. SWMBO has put the foot down on purchasing a slicer...

I actually prefer the 1/4" cut myself! 

I think a few more hours would've done it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2017)

BenA said:


> That plating... I lost concentration..mind wandered off on how good that looks... Came back to my senses and then noticed I had a little drool on my shirt!
> 
> Looks great!



Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2017)

dls1 said:


> Looks like it came out very, Case. Why do you think the roast might have benefited from another 4 hours in the water bath?
> 
> When I slice a roast like that, I do it as thinly as possible. How did you like the texture at the thickness you sliced yours.
> 
> ...



Thank  you! 

Most of the information I have read all have said 30-36 hours for round roasts. So that's been my basis on texture with these.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Al!
> 
> If it had been thinner it probably would have been a bit more tender. SWMBO has put the foot down on purchasing a slicer...
> 
> ...


Where do we send money for the GoFundMe to get this man a slicer?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2017)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Where do we send money for the GoFundMe to get this man a slicer?



I have one 













IMG_5133.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 8, 2017






10" dexter slicer!


----------



## dls1 (Mar 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Most of the information I have read all have said 30-36 hours for round roasts. So that's been my basis on texture with these.


I understand, and maybe I misread it but I thought your original post said you were going for 48 hours based on recommendations others had made.

I assume that you have cooked a number of top round roasts in the pasts in a more conventional manner. How would you compare the taste and texture of the meat from those cooks to the one you did sous vide?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Bear. Next eye round I see that looks good I'll give it a shot. Since the wife approved of the topmround flavor and texture roasts may be on her approved list of things to cook.


That's Great, Case!!

I don't remember all the details, but I believe it was "BigMikey" that did an Eye Round, and he sliced it Steak thickness, and could cut it with a fork.

If one of you guys could do that too, I'm liable to get one of those little "Hot Tubs" myself. I would never do a Prime Rib in it because it doesn't need it, but I'd love to turn an Eye Round into a new Monthly pleasure---For so much less $$$

Thanks again, Case,

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm liable to get one of those little "Hot Tubs" myself. I would never do a Prime Rib in it because it doesn't need it,


Try one Bear, you just might change your mind, I sure did.

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2017)

dls1 said:


> I understand, and maybe I misread it but I thought your original post said you were going for 48 hours based on recommendations others had made.
> 
> I assume that you have cooked a number of top round roasts in the pasts in a more conventional manner. How would you compare the taste and texture of the meat from those cooks to the one you did sous vide?



Taste was bland compared to the roasts I cook using other methods. 

Same spices etc. 

Texture pretty similar, but as my wife mentioned the others have been better.  

She did like this SV the best so far. But lacking flavor. 

So for comparison this cut if I was going to Smoke it in the Mini-WSM and smoke. Pit temp would be 180-200. Pull at an IT of 130-135. Rest, slice eat. Texture really close to the same in 3-4 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Try one Bear, you just might change your mind, I sure did.
> 
> T


No changing my mind needed:

My kitchen is very small, and in between uses, I'd have to take it down the steps to the basement. I don't do stairs too good since my Open Heart Surgery Fiasco, and I have to hold onto the railing, so I can't carry much up or down the steps. When I want to use the slicer, I have to get my Son to bring it up the steps.

I also try not to buy much that Mrs Bear won't use after I'm gone, so I have to want it real bad in order to buy another toy like that.

Now being able to pay $3 to $4 per pound for Eye Round, and being able to make it as tender as my Prime Ribs get in my Smoker would do the trick. That would push me to get an SV. I figure it would be great for that & heating leftover PR as good as new, and I'm sure a bunch of other things.

But none of it will happen until I'm sure of that one thing---Making Perfect Steaks from an Eye Round, like I can do with Prime Rib in my MES 40.

Bear


----------



## marctrees (Mar 8, 2017)

Bear sed - "I also try not to buy much that Mrs Bear won't use after I'm gone, so I have to want it real bad in order to buy another toy like that".

Bear - I also have issues myself, no longer 16.

AND, I do not know your exact situation.

BUT, I DO now it is not healthy to look at it that way, even though I often think similar.

We BOTH need to Knock it off !!!

Again, HUGZZZZZZ,    Marc


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 9, 2017)

Follow up and final thoughts. 

I mentioned earlier that as the meat cooled right out of the bag it toughened up. Which it did. 

Last if the leftovers tonight, the meat is as tender as it was when hot and out of the bag. Hmmm???? Crazy! 

Wife (mostly eating veggies right now) actually requested another roast in a few weeks. 

She's still not sold on chicken!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Follow up and final thoughts.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that as the meat cooled right out of the bag it toughened up. Which it did.
> 
> ...


Great thread, Case!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for posting it !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now that I think about it, I believe most of my leftover meats firm up when they cool, but soften up again when warmed up. I think that's quite normal.

Give me a yell if you ever do an Eye Round this way, and then take a slice about 3/4" thick for a Steak. That would be awesome, and could get me to get an SV myself!!

Thanks Bud,

Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 10, 2017)

Great thread case!  Points for inspiring me to try the sous vide again!  And what do you know I found a two pack of top round "London broil" for a great price.  One piece became jerky and the other went into a 24 hour sous vide at 131.  Then seared it on my Weber gasser. 












IMG_3775.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 10, 2017


















IMG_3776.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 10, 2017






Need your advice since you inspired this..

Did you leave what you didn't eat unsliced?

How did you go about reheating it?

Thanks again for this thread... it may have semi restored my interest in sous vide cooking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 10, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Great thread case!  Points for inspiring me to try the sous vide again!  And what do you know I found a two pack of top round "London broil" for a great price.  One piece became jerky and the other went into a 24 hour sous vide at 131.  Then seared it on my Weber gasser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. No I sliced the whole shebang. Put it a container with the Au jus. We reheated this on rolls under the broiler.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2017)

Man am I late to this one! Great post, DS!
Eye of Round is on sale around here dirt cheap all the time, but I usually pass it up unless I want to grind some.
I have a small, tall cooler that would be perfect for this and the ANOVA. Another cold weather project coming up!
Dan

:points:

(Waiting for that Go Fund Me address. You NEED a slicer)


----------

